# Zak's MSU SOIL SAMPLE



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

Keep in mind my total area of lawn is 20,000sq. Ft.

I recently sent in a sample to msu and finally got my results! I've been eager to do this since I joined the forum a few months ago.

My main question is if my calculations are correct, how much fert to add and if adding all at once will be benificial or harm my lawn?

I'm thinking about adding 15 to 18 32lb bags of organic 4-4-0 similar to malorganite. Also, if I add other ferts instead what would you reccomend instead and at what rate and amount? (I.e. tripple 10 or 12 but i don't really need the potassium.)

I would like to possibly start using Malorganite but my local dealer said they are out. The fertilizer they are selling is similar at 4-4-0.

This is what MSU sent me:
---Your soil test indicates, on a yearly basis

per 1,000 sq. feet:

• Nitrogen (3 to 4 lb) is needed
• Phosphate (1.2 lb) is needed
• No lime required


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

If you were to be adding eighteen 32lb bags of 4-4-0, that would be a total of 23 pounds each of N and P. That comes out to 1.15lb per 1k sf, which is right where you want to be for the year for P. The story is a little different for N, though, as you'd only be about 1/3 of the way to the recommended amount. Would still need to figure out how to get down a couple more pounds over the season. I know they make 21-0-0 fertilizers which are quick release. That might be a way to get to where you need to be.

And I know that applying that much N in one app will burn your lawn. You would want to apply the N over the course of the growing season, so maybe about 0.5lb N per 1k every month or so? This is leading me to believe that even if you go with the organic, it might not be a bad idea to split it up over a few apps. The slow release N is definitely safer, but personally I'd rather be safe than sorry.

I'm just getting into this, so hopefully someone else can provide more info.


----------



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just before insent this in a had been adding 2lb. Per 1000sq. Ft of nitrogen to the lawn. I was using 46-0-0. And it's looking great on top. Not sure out the root structure though and msu is still saying nitrogen is low. Going to pick the 4-4-0 up tomorrow and start adding in multiple apps in two week increments to hopefully get those numbers up. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Zak2883 said:


> Just before insent this in a had been adding 2lb. Per 1000sq. Ft of nitrogen to the lawn. I was using 46-0-0. And it's looking great on top. Not sure out the root structure though and msu is still saying nitrogen is low. Going to pick the 4-4-0 up tomorrow and start adding in multiple apps in two week increments to hopefully get those numbers up. Thanks for the reply.


You're welcome! And the nitrogen gets used very quickly compared to the other nutrients. It spikes when you apply it, and then the grass uses it up to grow. Did they attach the test results? A lot of labs won't even test for N because it fluctuates so much, pretty much based entirely on your input. The amount they recommended is probably a standard sort of guideline for fescue.


----------



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

Sublime said:


> You're welcome! And the nitrogen gets used very quickly compared to the other nutrients. It spikes when you apply it, and then the grass uses it up to grow. Did they attach the test results? A lot of labs won't even test for N because it fluctuates so much, pretty much based entirely on your input. The amount they recommended is probably a standard sort of guideline for fescue.


Phosphorus (P)	9 ppm	
Potassium (K)	144 ppm	
Magnesium (Mg)	268 ppm	
Calcium (Ca)	4892 ppm
CEC	27.1 meq/100 g
Soil Type	Mineral (Clay)
Soil pH	8
Lime Index	0
Organic Matter	4.6 %


----------

